# In car MP3/CD



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I am curious....does anyone have an in dash CD/MP3 player in their car/truck/TV? I was thinking about adding an aftermarket unit to my Avalanche, but don't where to start. I have been a factory stereo kinda of driver, for the last 15 years so the whole current aftermarket thing is a bit of a blur, especially with the technology going so fast.

Any info or recommendations would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Check out Crutchfield, this will give you a good place to start, then you can bargain price other places.

These should fit your Av...2002 Av CD/MP3 players that fit

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...

I'm in tune with today's sounds.

I have a Kraco AM/FM Hi fidelity 8-track tape player with refurberate and quadraphonic sound... 

I'm a factory system kind of guy too. The new systems they put into today's vehicles are pretty incredible! My truck came with a Rockford Fosgate System with an in-dash 6-CD changer, 350 watt amp, MP3 player Aux. hook up, 10 speakers, and integrated DVD player for Home Theatre sound. Sound controls are on the steering wheel too. The only drawback to it is the fact that I can't use my large collection of 8-track tapes! Can't win 'em all.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim this is a good call for the www.chevyavalanchefanclub.com I think. You have a lot of options, my ears are bad enough these days that I don't need or want a high end system but I wish I could put in a few MP3 CD's and have a choice of music. Some of the new Fords are getting AM/FM/CD/MP3 units so I may see what I can find on eBay in a few months. Have you checked the 05 Chevy trucks? Do they offer that feature? I know I don't want to lose the steering wheel controls from my current truck or even on the Av.

Most factory units have the ability to add after market devices, I would be willing to bet you could hook up something like an iPOD to your system with the right wiring harness. I think the Av Fan Club would be the place to start though.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks all. I didn't really want to go the portable MP3 route (like the iPOD) as I would probably lose something that small. I was just thinking that you could store over 100 songs on a CD in MP3 format, it would mean a lot less changing of CD's while driving. I hate it when I have to wait 'til I get to a red light to change the CD, or while traveling, having to wake up the DW. We all know how much they need their rest.......









I did notice among the replies that Y-Guy takes any question and answer's it with "have you looked at the '05s? "







It reminds me of a favorite phrase of one of our Lt's at work..." Come on in, the waters fine!"























Just joking Steve, but could you see me trying to explain to the wife why I needed at $40,000.00 stereo system, that was wrapped in a new truck.









I will look at some of the suggestions here. I did some looking at Circuit City before I posted the question, and just wanted to know if anyone else had some input.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Whatever you do, don't listen to Y, he is still full of the FEVER. STAY AWAY!!!!

I have been looking at systems for my Honda, I like the MP3, CD, CD-R, CD-RW and WVA systems. I need to get the receiver and 6 speakers, but I want to keep the price down.

Years ago I used to have a system in my other car with 450 watts of power, amps, crossover, switches, lights, 12" subs, and all of that junk. Now I want to have quality sound without the thumper. Something better than the 3 speakers I have now, 3 working out of 6 isn't so bad.right.









We will see what I end up with, and when.

good Luck

Avoid the FEVER whatever you do, resist, resist.........


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeez... no respect I tell you, no respect! LOL









Actually what I mean was... look at the 05 stereo's (not the trucks) if the 05 stereos have it you can probably find one eBay pretty soon. In my case there is 1 Ford Stereo from an F150 on ebay that should fit my rig that plays the MP3 CD's. At $260 its not bad for what I need, but I figure if I wait a few more months they will be going much cheaper. eBay link


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Only thing wrong with that is that GM changed the electronics harness' slightly in 2003, and I don't know if an '05 unit would even work it the '02. That would be a question for the avalanche or gm trucks forums.

Tim


----------

